# Stabilized too soon--is it OK?



## CheerfulHeart (Jun 5, 2016)

I am making my first batch of SP and misread the instructions. I accidentally added the Kmeta, the sorbate and the Sparkolloid at 1.010 instead of .999.

I imagine this batch will be cloudy and rather sweet, not requiring backsweetening. 

Is there anything I need to do to correct all this or shall I just keep this batch for myself and start another batch to share with others?


----------



## Johnd (Jun 5, 2016)

It'll have less alcohol than intended if your fermentation stops, keep it in glass with an airlock and monitor until the SG is unchanged for a few days and assess it then. 

There's no reason for it to be cloudy when complete, it'll clear just fine even if you have residual sugar.


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks. I thought I might have really goofed. It's in a secondary with an airlock so I'll just let it sit for a little while and see what it wants to do.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 5, 2016)

CheerfulHeart said:


> Thanks. I thought I might have really goofed. It's in a secondary with an airlock so I'll just let it sit for a little while and see what it wants to do.



Time will tell. Sorbate only keeps yeast from multiplying, it won't kill what you have, it's just birth control. KMS makes the environment quite hostile, let's see if your yeast can survive it.


----------

